# Nvidia Karte läuft permanent auf "maximum Performance"

## Erdie

Hii,

meine Laptop hat eine Geforce 8600M GT. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie im Gegensatz zur CPU sehr heiß wird: 65° Idle und wenn Last drauf kommt über 80°. Ich schraube das Laptop regelmäßig auf und reinige es von Staub.

Jetzt stelle ich fest, dass, was in nvidia-settings angezeigt wird, immer der Modus "Maximum Performance" läuft, auch wenn das Gerät idle ist bzw. auch wenn ich alle Desktopeffekte ausschalte. Das war definitiv vorher schonmal nicht so. Woran kann das liegen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Wie lange wartest du, um zu sehen dass es IMMER auf Max-Performance läuft?

Auf einer 220GT schaltet er beim Fensterverschieben sofort auf maximales Performancelevel, runter regeln dauert ziemlich lange.

Außerdem scheint es, in nvidia-settings gibts nen Anzeigebug: Orientier dich am "Performance Level" nicht am "Performance mode", letzterer steht irgendwie immer auf Maximum Performance.

----------

## Erdie

Ich meinte den Performance-level. Ich kann mir  erinnern, dass ich in der Vergangenheit einfach nvidia-settings aufgerufen habe, dann Powermixer und nach 10 sec. sinkt der Performance-level von 2 auf 1 und schließlich 0. Jetzt kann ich das Fenster offenlassen und eine halbe Stunde Kaffee trinken, dannach wiederkommen und es steht immer noch auf 2.

----------

## disi

Ich habe das auch, merke ich gerade:

http://ompldr.org/vOXR1bQ

http://ompldr.org/vOXR1bg

460M im Laptop mit den letzten Treibern.

Es laeuft nur ein einfaches Video auf dem linken Monitor und 3 Workspaces auf dem Anderen.

Tut sich nichts, auch ohne alles (nur Terminal und nvidia-settings)

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.19!s (~)96.43.20!s 173.14.28!s 173.14.30!s (~)173.14.31!s (~)256.53!s{tbz2} 260.19.44!s 270.41.06!s 270.41.19!s (~)275.09.07!s [M](~)275.19!s [M](~)275.21!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  275.09.07!s(13:25:46 26.07.2011)(acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib -custom-cflags)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Und ich hab keine Probleme. Bei mir regelt das immer noch normal. Mir ist aber aufgefallen das diverse Anwendungen unter z.B. Gnome 3, selbst bei kleinen Aufgaben schon in den Max-Performance-Mode schaltet. Unter Fluxbox hingegen reicht bei mir Performance Lvl 1. Ich hab aber auch drei Performance-Level und kein Mobilgerät.

----------

## disi

Ich habe in das gleiche Laptop heute eine AMD eingebaut:

```
disi-bigtop ~ # aticonfig --od-getclocks

Default Adapter - AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series

                            Core (MHz)    Memory (MHz)

           Current Clocks :    400           900

             Current Peak :    680           900

  Configurable Peak Range : [400-710]     [900-1000]

                 GPU load :    0%

disi-bigtop ~ # aticonfig --pplib-cmd "get fanspeed 0"

Fan speed query: 

Query Index: 0, Speed in percent

Result: Fan Speed: 30%

disi-bigtop ~ # aticonfig --od-gettemperature

Default Adapter - AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series

                  Sensor 0: Temperature - 60.00 C
```

GPU-Load 0% ^^ 

Trotzdem hoere ich den Luefter und die Temperatur is nochmal ~10 Grad Celsius mehr als bei der Nvidia  :Very Happy: 

Das ist erstmal mit dem letzten Catalyst 11.7 (Radeon ucode wollte nicht kms machen  :Sad:  )

----------

